# Ice



## Gbro (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone found this in a cell phone? 
Its in mine. 
This link will explain ICE 
http://http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/07/17/AR2005071700879.html


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 6, 2007)

This has been out for a while, although the intent is well meaning, I do doubt that anyone will scroll through to see whom to call on the cell phone. I don't gather cell phones, etc. and then check them out. 

I recommend to place ICE # 's on a brightly colored paper, taped on the back of your drivers license. The license will be pulled for ID and as well for LEO, out of the wallet, the colored paper will get their attention. 

R/r 911


----------



## Recycled Words (Apr 6, 2007)

I lock my contacts and I would agree with Ridryder in that nobody is going to take the time to scroll through 100s of contacts when there's an emergency. I keep my ICE info taped to my ID, but I like the suggestion of keeping it on bright paper, mine is just on plain white.

With my contact numbers, I also keep a list of my allergies and other medical info.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 6, 2007)

how many of us looke for medical IDs?


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 6, 2007)

firecoins said:


> how many of us looke for medical IDs?



i do. and you have to look hard cause medic alert tags look like regular jewlery today. personally i think thats bad cause lots of emts will miss it.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 6, 2007)

firecoins said:


> how many of us look for medical IDs?



Unless, I am working as a nurse I might, when checking ID with another person for witness. Medic alert tags if they noticeable, I am not going to purposefully examine their ankles. There is very few times, I have even found medic alert helpful in an emergency situation. The medications we use are usually hormone related and have very few S/E. I guess the most dangerous is probably Lidocaine and its cousins. The usual antx will be given in house, and could care less if they are diabetic or not, they are going to get a FSBS level for any < LOC symptoms.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 6, 2007)

an ICE entry into a cell phone is a pointless feelgood measure proliferated by the liberal yuppy clowns of society. i have never looked at a pt's cell phone for there emer contact info. and i dont intend to start now.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 6, 2007)

firecoins said:


> how many of us looke for medical IDs?



Older folks are still getting with the 21 century, Medi-Alert has been around much longer, along with the "Vial of Life".  It is every EMS responders job to look for and ask about these important pieces of patient information.  I automatically start looking for or asking about them.  It goes along with the SAMPLE history, especially when the patient is unable to speak.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 6, 2007)

Us "older folks" realize that the old "vial of life" is pretty worthless and too much time consuming to locate the vial, as well the info is usually outdated from several years prior. Medic alert is so vague.. "heart condition", "diabetic" wow.. no joke!

I don't take any of the those systems serious and only take pertinent hx. from their family, patient, etc. I will gather a pill bottle and sometimes notify the pharmacy (if time permits) .. sometimes will current medications. Usually the pharmacist, can tell more hx. than the patients PCP, as well as they will have *all* of the meds names, that the  pt. is on, since they have probably seen multiple physicians. They can fax a copy to the local ER and be there on my arrival. 

I have done this several times and I can obtain an immediate Hx. on them in general terms i.e. cardiac meds, thyroid, diabetic, HTN, etc.. They seem eager to assist. 


R/r 911


----------



## Recycled Words (Apr 7, 2007)

firecoins said:


> how many of us looke for medical IDs?



PD responds with us on all calls. On an unresponsive or disoriented patient, they'll usually try to grab an ID while we work them up which is why I like the idea of keeping ICE info with a liscense or other ID. Other than that, unless we have a large enough crew that we can spare someone to look, the most we'll usually do is check the fridge for emergency info and check the patient's body for medical alert tags.


----------



## fyrdog (Apr 7, 2007)

Our Governor of the State of Tax You To Death State (Connecticut) is a huge advocate of ICE. It has been getting a lot of air time on the local news lately.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 8, 2007)

The service I used to work for really pushed ICE during our public demos, but I've never seen a medic actually check for it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 8, 2007)

It is still our job to actively look for other forms of patient infomation, cell phone batteries do die all the time.


----------



## Jon (Apr 9, 2007)

I think ICE info in some form is GREAT for ED's - espicially if it is a Trauma situation... as some TC's have staff dedicated to assist the Trauma Team with notification of family (like social workers).

When I went down to Louisiana after Hurricaine Katrina I had my parents (printers) make up a laminated, bright orange buisness card. On that card was my information (name, DOB, No Meds, No PMH, No Allergies), as well as my father's name and cell phone number. The card was in my wallet behind my Driver's License. 

As for my cell phone... I don't have an ICE contact listed... but 2 numbers in my phone that are ALWAYS in my "recent calls" list are "Mother" and "Dad" as well as "Home" If you don't try those numbers, you aren't really thinking.



(soapbox)Oh, and to knock NJ's First Aid Council:
When I was at EMS Today in 2005.... the New Jersey First Aid Council had a table set up in the exhibit hall and they were pushing ICE. They had a bunch of news clippings and some hand-lettered signs and they were pushing EMT's to not only put ICE in their phones, but also check their patient's phones... They have been the ONLY "EMS" orginization I've heard of that seemed to think ICE was a great idea for EMS.

Anyway... the even bigger knock on NJ's FAC was that they wasted thier booth space on this questionable concept... and it took away from the space they were usuaing to say that NJ EMS is awesome... (pictures of NorthStar and SouthStar, and UMDNJ rigs... none of which are volunteer staffed).

Gotta love Jersey. (/soapbox)


----------



## Raf (Apr 10, 2007)

Putting ICE numbers in your cell phone just sounds like bad luck to me.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Apr 10, 2007)

About 8 months ago i actually had a friend who had seizures and wrecked her car and was still having seizures upon thier arrival. They grabbed her cellphone and just pushed send and asked if i knew the person and if i could give them any medical info. It worked....not  that i would recommend that. I actually had a medical id anklet with all my info in it......i also have a pink piece of paper that says MEDICAL INFO in my wallet and then one in my glove box taped to my car insurance. I used to not wear a medical alert bracelet however my last ER trip i was in resp distress and couldnt talk to tell them i couldnt have the drug they kept trying to push....talk bout bad times!!! I usually dont look for emergency contact info the hospital can figure that out but emergency medical info can be handy. This area tends to push the vital of life. people here usually have a sticker on their door and its in the fridge.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Side note...you say Ice i think meth.....must be the part of the country i'm in


----------



## firecoins (Apr 11, 2007)

when people say ICE, i think solid water.


----------



## VinBin (Apr 11, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> Side note...you say Ice i think meth.....must be the part of the country i'm in


 

heh, yea I guess they are right when they say MO is the meth capital. Although I don't hear too much here in STL.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 16, 2007)

*Medic-Alert*

I thought everone should know that Medic-Alert has gotten up to the to the 21 century.... ^_^ 
www.medicalert.org/ehk


----------



## medman123 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like this idea, but do you think cops etc. will look in your phone. Do you look in peoples phone?


----------

